# MODESTO SONICZ...EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY..



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SONICZ EVERY FRIDAY...IN MODESTO ...KEEPING LOW N SLOW...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_*LOOKING GOOD HOMIE........


*WE MADE SONICS OUR "PLACE TO BE"

EACH N EVERY FRIDAY...........

AND ALL THOSE WHO COME OUT TO JOUIN US ALWAYS 
MAKE IT EVEN BETTER.....SO COME OUT N BRING 

YOUR LO LOWS.......ITS THE PLACE TO BE........._


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _*LOOKING GOOD HOMIE........
> 
> 
> *WE MADE SONICS OUR "PLACE TO BE"
> ...


*YUP....ITZ BEEN GOING GOOD...LETZ BRING BACK LOWRIDING..LIKE IT SHOULD BE...CRUIZ YUR RIDEZ PEOPLE..DONT HIDE THEM..MAKE LOWRIDING STRONGER...KEEPING LOW N SLOW...YUP...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_T T P T _


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TOMORROWZ FRIDAY HOMIEZ...U KNOW WHERE WE GONNA BE....SSSHHHHEEEOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW....SLAMZ A PINCHE BEER...YUP....*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *TOMORROWZ FRIDAY HOMIEZ...U KNOW WHERE WE GONNA BE....SSSHHHHEEEOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW....SLAMZ A PINCHE BEER...YUP....*:machinegun:




:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

i posted sum vids on our cc site....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

im gonna slide thru there around 830 this friday


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> im gonna slide thru there around 830 this friday


*ORALE...SOUNDZ FIRME...LOW N SLOW HOMIE....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*ITZ FRIDAY HOMIEZ...TIME TO GET YUR RIDEZ READY FOR TONITE...YUP....DOING IT LIKE WE DO ..EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY ...IN MOTOWN....YUP....CRUIZIN LOW N SLOW....*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


*SONICZ TONITE...SEE IF U CAN MAKE IT HOMIE....LOW N SLOW....*


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*SONICZ TONITE...LETS RIDE...:nicoderm:*


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*SONIC'S WAS KOOL AND THE CRUZ DOWN TOWN WAS A GOOD TURN OUT...HAD A NICE CRUZ TODAY..*_


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_MUCH LOVE N RESPECTS TO ALL THOSE WHO CHOSE TO COME OUT N JOUIN US TONIGHT....

HAD A GREAT TIME N THE CRUISE WAS OFF THE HOOK........

N A SPEACIAL THANX TO ALL THE FELLAS FOR SINGING HAPPY BDAY TO MY NIECE..... SHE LOVED IT.....:thumbsup:_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _MUCH LOVE N RESPECTS TO ALL THOSE WHO CHOSE TO COME OUT N JOUIN US TONIGHT....
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME N THE CRUISE WAS OFF THE HOOK........
> 
> N A SPEACIAL THANX TO ALL THE FELLAS FOR SINGING HAPPY BDAY TO MY NIECE..... SHE LOVED IT.....:thumbsup:_


*WE HAD A GOOD CARAVAN GOING...LOW N SLOW..DOWN MCHENRY...AND DOWNTOWN...YUP....FIRME CRUIZ...YUP..*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

weres this sonics, on mchenry?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

franciscojrandrade said:


> weres this sonics, on mchenry?


.*YEA HOMIE...OFF ORANGEBURG AND MCHENRY..BEHIND THE CHEVRON THATZ ON THE CORNER....EVERY FRIDAY WE THERE ///ALONG WITH OTHER CARCLUBZ AND SOLO RIDERZ THAT MAKE IT....*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ok cool im going to try n be out there soon with the 63.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

franciscojrandrade said:


> ok cool im going to try n be out there soon with the 63.


..*KOO....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## hotheadbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Dam homie did not know this was going on I will bring my 65 deville out next fri


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hotheadbilly said:


> Dam homie did not know this was going on I will bring my 65 deville out next fri


*YUP..EVERY FRIDAY HOMIE.... SPREAD THE WORD.... WE NEED TO GET LOWRIDING BACK LIKE IT USTO BE.... KEEPING IT LOW N SLOW....YUP..*:thumbsup:


----------



## hotheadbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Hell yea we need to I will spread the word what time to we need to show up on fri to get a good spot


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hotheadbilly said:


> Hell yea we need to I will spread the word what time to we need to show up on fri to get a good spot


*YUP..WE GET THERE ROUND 830....CHECK IT OUT*


----------



## hotheadbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Hell yea will do


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SLAMZ A BEER....*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME WITH U VATOS ON FRIDAY, AND EVEN SATURDAY TOO OUT IN SAN JOSE KEEP DOING IT MUCH LOVE TO WICKED RIDAZ C.C.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME WITH U VATOS ON FRIDAY, AND EVEN SATURDAY TOO OUT IN SAN JOSE KEEP DOING IT MUCH LOVE TO WICKED RIDAZ C.C.


*ANYTIME HOMIE....WE JUST DOING IT LIKE LOWRIDING USTO BE....MAYBE ONE DAY.. MODESTO CAN HAVE BLVD NITEZ CRUZIN...LIKE SAN JO DOEZ....YUP..*:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

THATS THE PLAN IM WITH YOU GUYS 114% ON THAT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> THATS THE PLAN IM WITH YOU GUYS 114% ON THAT


MUCH LUV HOMIE.......uffin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>




_THEM WICKED RIDAZ BE SHOWING UP ALL OVER....:thumbsup:

__"WHO NEEDS A TROPHY WHEN CRUISING IS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT" THATS MY PRIZE HOMIE.....uffin:_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _THEM WICKED RIDAZ BE SHOWING UP ALL OVER....:thumbsup:
> 
> __"WHO NEEDS A TROPHY WHEN CRUISING IS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT" THATS MY PRIZE HOMIE.....uffin:_


*YUP...MY TROPHY IS EVERYONE CHECKING OUT YUR CAR WHILE U CRUIZ...ESPECIALLY THE YUNGSTERZ GIVING U A....WOW NICE CAR...YUP....PRICELESS....THE MORE WE BRING OUR CARZ OUT....THE MORE LOWRIDING WILL GET STRONGER....LIKE IT USTO BE....YUP*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SLAMZ A BEER..*


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Hell yeah ill be going this Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

49er4life said:


> Hell yeah ill be going this Friday!!!!!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*TTPT...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*ITZ FRIDAY RIDAZ....ITZ SONICZ NITE....YUP.....LETZ DO THIZ......LOW N SLOW..YUP*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*YUP..NITE CRUIZIN TONITE..*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *YUP..NITE CRUIZIN TONITE..*


 jus got here SLAMN A BEER AHHH


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

townbizzness said:


> jus got here SLAMN A BEER AHHH


Yeah I passed by at 630. And seen you was in our spot.......lol....move it or loose it homie.........on our way in a minute....


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

BIGANT007 said:


> Yeah I passed by at 630. And seen you was in our spot.......lol....move it or loose it homie.........on our way in a minute....


 dammit lol


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NITE AT SONICZ....YUP..WUT ELSE U GONNA DO ON A FRIDAY NITE..KEEP YUR CAR GARAGED.....NOT US...I DONT THINK SO....*


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

Asta arriba..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:machinegun:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ORALE ILL BE HERE THIS FRIDAY IM DOING SOME PROMO ON FACEBOOK TRY TO BOOST IT FIOR MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY WEEKEND


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> ORALE ILL BE HERE THIS FRIDAY IM DOING SOME PROMO ON FACEBOOK TRY TO BOOST IT FIOR MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY WEEKEND


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> ORALE ILL BE HERE THIS FRIDAY IM DOING SOME PROMO ON FACEBOOK TRY TO BOOST IT FIOR MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY WEEKEND



:h5:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*LOW N SLOW......*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_WHATS GUD WIT IT.....SEE YA'LL AT SONICS FRIDAY._


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*U LOWRIDERZ READY FOR TOMORROW...YUP......MEXICAN INDEPENDECE DAY........SO GET YUR RIDEZ READY FOR SONICZ......YUP......LETZ DO IT.....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *U LOWRIDERZ READY FOR TOMORROW...YUP......MEXICAN INDEPENDECE DAY........SO GET YUR RIDEZ READY FOR SONICZ......YUP......LETZ DO IT.....*:thumbsup:



_YES YES........ITS MEXICAN INDEPENDANCE DAY 

(THE ORIGINAL DATE) 9/16 SO LETS GET IT 

CRACKEN LIKE CINCO DE MAYO........

WHERE YA'LL AT......COME ON RAZA LETS DO IT

THIS FRIDAY......SO COME ONE COME ALL.....

BRING YOUR LOW LOWS...... BRING THE FAMILY

OUT AND JOIN US OUT THERE AND HAVE 

YOURSELVES A GOOD TIME WITH THE 

NOR CAL WICKED RIDAZ.........:thumbsup:


SONICS ON MCHENRY...... BE THERE......._


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

BUMP......


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Going to try and check it out, what would be a good time?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Going to try and check it out, what would be a good time?


*I SEE U MADE IT.....FIRME BOMBA U HAVE....WE USUALLY GET THERE ROUND 8 PM....YUP....LOW N SLOW.....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*YUP...WE HIT UP SONICZ TODAY...SAT...YUP...IT WAZ FIRME.....**THEN CRUIZED DOWNTOWN...YUP....THEN WENT TO MANNYZ ON THE WESTSIDE FOR DRINKZ......YUP...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:ttt!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TO THE PINCHE TOP....*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>




_JU GOT SUM NICE PINCHE PICTURES THERE VATO......

WICKED RIDAZ T T P T HOMEBOY...........

WE DONT SNOOZE OR LOSE.........WE CRUISE :thumbsup:_


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>



_WITH THE WICKED RIDAZ MASCOTT :worship:

FIRST CC MASCOT N A REAL RIDA :thumbsup:_


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *I SEE U MADE IT.....FIRME BOMBA U HAVE....WE USUALLY GET THERE ROUND 8 PM....YUP....LOW N SLOW.....*


Yes sir, it was nice meting you.. thanks, nice hang out..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _JU GOT SUM NICE PINCHE PICTURES THERE VATO......
> 
> WICKED RIDAZ T T P T HOMEBOY...........
> 
> WE DONT SNOOZE OR LOSE.........WE CRUISE :thumbsup:_


*SIMON..LIMON......MY CAMERA TAKEZ GOOD PICZ....YUP.......AIM AND ..SNAP......YUP......*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:inout: *TTPT*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _WITH THE WICKED RIDAZ MASCOTT :worship:
> 
> FIRST CC MASCOT N A REAL RIDA :thumbsup:_


 :nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*AYE...WUT U GUYZ THINK ABOUT.....CRUZING A LIL EARLY OUT OF SONICZ....LIKE AROUND..TEN........GET A NICE CARAVAN GOING...THEN WE CRUIZ BACK TO SONICZ..AND PARK IT....TILL AROUND 1130...THEN FINAL CRUIZ IT...LOW N SLOW......WUT U THINK...*:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SLAMZ A BEER......*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*YUP.....FIRME NITE AT SONICZ YESTERDAY....PICZ TO COME SOON.......*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T.....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Damn I need to get back to Modesto and hit sonics again


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Damn I need to get back to Modesto and hit sonics again


*YUP...EVERY FRIDAY HOMIE.....LOW N SLOW..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


*ORALE TOWBOZZ......HMMMM...WUT DID HE ORDER..*:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SONICZ..EVERY FRIDAY......YUP..*:guns:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *SONICZ..EVERY FRIDAY......YUP..*:guns:


 _*YUP...*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*FUCKKKKKKK....GOTTA FIND OUT..WUT HAPPENED TO ALL THE PICZ I POSTED......*:banghead:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T.....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*GET READY FOR SONICZ..FRIDAY..YUP......LETZ DO THIZ......LOW N SLOW......EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY..YUP...TILL DEC..*


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

y stop in dec. i love the cold. ill b out there as long as no rain lol


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hellrazr209 said:


> y stop in dec. i love the cold. ill b out there as long as no rain lol


*WELL......THATZ WUT I MENT........U KNOW US...WE ALWAYZ OUT AND ABOUT....WICKED RIDING..YUP*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*OK FELLAZ.....WE DOING SONICZ EARLIER NOW......7 PM....MEET AT ANTZ AT 630 PM SHARP.....*:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


*
O SHIT THE CELEBRITY:roflmao:*


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

dropped81 said:


> *
> O SHIT THE CELEBRITY:roflmao:*


:roflmao:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*JUST GOT HOME FIRM NIGHT TODAY AT SONICES....OK GOOD NIGHT ZzZzZz....got to get some sleep for 4th st. tommrow....*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*ALL MY PICZ CAME BACK....YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*:bowrofl:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:machinegun::machinegun::guns::guns:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *ALL MY PICZ CAME BACK....YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*:bowrofl:


:guns::guns:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:biggrin::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::biggrin:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *ORALE TOWBOZZ......HMMMM...WUT DID HE ORDER..*:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

towboss said:


> :machinegun::machinegun::guns::guns::guns::guns:


*PINCHE MARIO....*:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*WELL NOW WE IN OCTOBER....AND WE STILL GONNA HIT SONICZ..EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY....IS HOW WE ROLL..YUP....LOW N SLOW.....THANX TO ALL CAR CLUBZ AND SOLO RIDERZ WHO HAVE CAME AND SHOWN SUPPORT.....CAUSE..UNITED WE STAND.....DIVIDED WE FALL.....LETZ KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT STRONG..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SLAMZ A BEER.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T......*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*GET READY FOR TOMORROW HOMIEZ.....TIME FOR SONICZ .....YUP......7 PM............LOW N SLOW..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ULTRAMAN said:


>


*WUTZ UP......SONICZ EVERY FRIDAY HOMIE..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*ITZ FRIDAY......WICKED RIDAZ....SONICZ...LETZ DO THIZ.....GET YUR LOWRIDERZ READY..YUP......DOING IT..LOW N SLOW....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_STILL DOING IT LIVE AT SONICS......LAST NIGHT WAS A BLAST.......

BUT MANNY'S......DAMMIT ....LOOKED LIKE A DOG SHOW

....ALL THEM HINAS IN THERE WERE HELLA"FUGLY"

FUCKEN UGLY.....LMAO! OSCAR....FIND ANOTHER 

KICK IT SPOT......THERES NOT ENOUGH LIQUER IN 

THAT BAR TO MAKE THEM SKUNKAS LUK GUD......

LMMFAO!!!!!! _


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _STILL DOING IT LIVE AT SONICS......LAST NIGHT WAS A BLAST.......
> 
> BUT MANNY'S......DAMMIT ....LOOKED LIKE A DOG SHOW
> 
> ...


*WELL.....THERE WAS A KOO HYNA THERE....A LIL THICK..BIG BOOTY......*:naughty:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


WHY DOES THE PLAQUE LOOK SMALL?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

dropped81 said:


> WHY DOES THE PLAQUE LOOK SMALL?


:roflmao:.....*THOSE ARE THE BIKE PLAQUEZ..*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :roflmao:.....*THOSE ARE THE BIKE PLAQUEZ..*


SINCE WHEN HAVE WE HAD BIKES HAHA


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T.....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

dropped81 said:


> WHY DOES THE PLAQUE LOOK SMALL?


CAUSE OSCAR BEEN EATING TOO MANY CHILI CHEESE HOTDOGS....LOL.....JK HOMIE....BIKE PLAQUES, THEY ARE NICE.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ON BEHALF OF WICKED RIDAZ.....JUST WANNA SAY SORRY FOR YUR DAUGHTERS LOSS OF HER BABY......MAY SHE R I P....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SONICZ..TOMORROW..YUP......WICKED RIDAZ STILL DOING IT.......ITZ BEEN A GOOD YEAR......GETTING CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ TO COME OUT AND CRUIZE.....YUP.....LIKE I SAY.....LOWRIDING ISNT A DAMN HOBBY....ITZ A LIFESTYLE.....ITZ A PART OF LIFE....AND IF U DONT FEEL IT......THAN I SAY......STICK TO FANTASY LOWRIDING....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_TTPT......WICKED RIDAZ AT SONICS 2NITE, COME OUT N 

KICK IT N CHILL..... ITS ALWAYS A GREAT TIME WITH

ALL OF US THERE ...... DONT MISS OUT........

BE THERE.....OR BE SQAURE LOL..... SEE YA THERE._


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

BUMP.......


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Im going to dip out to Modesto tonight, think ill pull the lac out and slide thru, chill wit my MODESTO ridaz


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Im going to dip out to Modesto tonight, think ill pull the lac out and slide thru, chill wit my MODESTO ridaz


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*WE DOING IT LIVE....EVERY FRIDAY NITE AT SONICZ......YUP.....AND CRUIZING AFTERWARD.....LOW N SLOW....*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

See you out there..:nicoderm:


----------



## Mz Chola 61 (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1hutzZ01kA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

No one was there when i went:dunno:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> No one was there when i went:dunno:


*WE GET THERE ROUND 7 PM.....U SHOULD OF CAME BACK....IT WAS A GOOD NITE..*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Damn no wonder, I went at like 1030. Next time


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Damn no wonder, I went at like 1030. Next time


*WE TOOK OFF CRUIZIN AROUND THAT TIME.....WE HAD TO GET UP EARLY FOR THE LUXURIOS CARSHOW SAT..SO WE LEFT A LIL EARLIER....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

goin down tonight yup


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*HAD A GOODNITE FRIDAY......SONICZ WAS ALL THE WAY LIVE.....LAST NITE.......EVEN HAD SOME FRENCH TOURIST CHECKING OUT THE LOW LOWZ.....GOING...OOOOH.....AHHHHH.......WE GAVE THEM A GOOD SHOW.....NOW THATZ MY TROPHY..YUP....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sick pics!Nice 68's too!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Sick pics!Nice 68's too!


*THANX HOMIE.....THAT WAZ LAST NITE AT SONICZ.....BUNCH OF FRENCH TOURIST SHOWED THEY WERE ALL UP...THEY WERE TRIPPING OUT ON THE LOW LOWZ.....YUP.....WE EVEN PUT ON A LIL HOPPING SHOW FOR THEM......**THEY WERE ALL EXCITED.....WE THERE EVERY FRIDAY IF U GUYZ EVER WANNA CHECK IT OUT....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

[video]http://www.facebook.com/[/video]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

just wanted to show wicked rydaz so love, ant u and ur boys doing good things for the 209 Lowrider community, from the born2ryde fam just wanted to say thanks and if u guys ever need any support just let us kno. much love..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hellrazr209 said:


> just wanted to show wicked rydaz so love, ant u and ur boys doing good things for the 209 Lowrider community, from the born2ryde fam just wanted to say thanks and if u guys ever need any support just let us kno. much love..


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SONICZ..ON A FRIDAY NITE....YUP..T T P T....*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

hellrazr209 said:


> just wanted to show wicked rydaz so love, ant u and ur boys doing good things for the 209 Lowrider community, from the born2ryde fam just wanted to say thanks and if u guys ever need any support just let us kno. much love..


_MUCH LOVE N RESPECTS IN RETURN BIG HOMIE......THE SAME APPLIES TO THE BORN2RYDE FAMILY ALSO.....

THANX FOR THE PROPS.......WE DO WHAT WE CAN BROTHA......_


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_T T P T WITH WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC........_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

What up wicked ridaz..looks like it was a good friday nite missed it but u know big body caddy will be there this friday oh yeah and congrats on on the car show homie I see the homie ruben brought home a 1st place...and thanks wicked ridaz for letting me kick it and cruize with you guys last time


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Pete85 said:


> What up wicked ridaz..looks like it was a good friday nite missed it but u know big body caddy will be there this friday oh yeah and congrats on on the car show homie I see the homie ruben brought home a 1st place...and thanks wicked ridaz for letting me kick it and cruize with you guys last time


*THANX HOMIE.....WE JUST WANNA GET LOWRIDING BACK TO WAY IT SHOULD BE.....YUP....WE AT SONICS EVERY FRIDAY.....SO SPREAD THE WORD.....SEE U FRIDAY..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

BUMP.....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pete85 said:


> What up wicked ridaz..looks like it was a good friday nite missed it but u know big body caddy will be there this friday oh yeah and congrats on on the car show homie I see the homie ruben brought home a 1st place...and thanks wicked ridaz for letting me kick it and cruize with you guys last time



_MUCH LUV HOMIE N THANX......COME KICK IT ANYTIME BRO....WE ENJOYED YOUR COMPANY..........SEE YA ON FRIDAY NITE......._


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> :h5:


:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*HAD A GOOD TIME AT SONICZ..LIKE ALWAYZ..YUP.....MODESTO CAR CLUBZ..DOING IT LIVE THERE..YUP.....WICKED RIDAZ.....BABY.....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

HELLO WICKED RIDAZ! JUST ROLLIN C.C. FROM SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY FO SHO


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

GIRL POWER IN MY 87 REGAL :wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> GIRL POWER IN MY 87 REGAL :wave:


:wave:..WUTZ UP..JUST ROLLIN....OK...COME CHECK IT OUT....WE AT SONICZ EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY.....YUP...DOING IT LOW N SLOW..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> HELLO WICKED RIDAZ! JUST ROLLIN C.C. FROM SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY FO SHO


*KOO.....COME CHECK IT OUT....KEEPING IT..LOW N SLOW..*


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

whats up wicked ridaz, i gotta come check you guys out this friday,imma hit ant up this week,one love...VINO THE VOICE P.R.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


alwayzonurmind said:


> whats up wicked ridaz, i gotta come check you guys out this friday,imma hit ant up this week,one love...VINO THE VOICE P.R.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*WUTZ UP....WICKED RIDAZ.....WHERE U AT.....POST PICZ.....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TO THE PINCHE TOP....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_???? WHERE DID ALL THE WICKED RIDAZ GO? WOW......ONLY 4 MEMBERS SHOWED UP AT SONICS TONIGHT.........AND ONLY 2 MEMBERS BROUGHT THERE RIDES???? HMMMMM....NOT GOOD BUT WE HAD A GOOD TIME ANYWAYS........... HAD A HOMEBOY COME OUT FROM MANTECA THAT I HADNT SEEN IN A MINUTE SO IT WAS GOOD......._


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _???? WHERE DID ALL THE WICKED RIDAZ GO? WOW......ONLY 4 MEMBERS SHOWED UP AT SONICS TONIGHT.........AND ONLY 2 MEMBERS BROUGHT THERE RIDES???? HMMMMM....NOT GOOD BUT WE HAD A GOOD TIME ANYWAYS........... HAD A HOMEBOY COME OUT FROM MANTECA THAT I HADNT SEEN IN A MINUTE SO IT WAS GOOD......._


*SPENSA.....HAD TO WORK....BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY THO....*:nicoderm:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:finger::finger::finger:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *SPENSA.....HAD TO WORK....BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY THO....*:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

towboss said:


> :finger::finger::finger:


*PINCHE MARIO.....*:machinegun::machinegun::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

ttpt:wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

trokita53 said:


> ttpt:wave:


*YUP.....WUTZ UP MARIO.......T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*PURPLE PASSION COMING SOON......*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:barf::barf::barf:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *PURPLE PASSION COMING SOON......*


:x::x::roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

towboss said:


> :barf::barf::barf::x::x::roflmao::biggrin:


*HEY TOWBOSS..*:finger:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

559karlo said:


> RICHIE'S 59 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*GET READY FOR SONICZ..TOMORROW,,YUP....WICKED RIDAZ..BABY.....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*PINCHE RAIN....*:machinegun::machinegun:......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*
NO SONICZ...CAUSE THE RAIN.....BUT WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY....YUP..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTS UP GENTE........SHOULD HAVE PURPLE PASSION AT SONICZ ON FRIDAY.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

....*T T P T....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ THE WEATHER FORCAST FOR FRIDAY......:dunno:


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

What up wicked onez,itz supposed to rain on friday,sat and sun,but if it doesnt ill be at sonics cruzin low and slow.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Pete85 said:


> What up wicked onez,itz supposed to rain on friday,sat and sun,but if it doesnt ill be at sonics cruzin low and slow.....


*DAMN RAIN.....*:machinegun:....OK HOMIE.....I HOPE IT DONT RAIN....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*THIS MESSED UP FLYWHEEL IS WHAT KEPT PURPLE PASSION DOWN FOR A LIL WHILE.....BUT NOW ITZ FIXED......*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *THIS MESSED UP FLYWHEEL IS WHAT KEPT PURPLE PASSION DOWN FOR A LIL WHILE.....BUT NOW ITZ FIXED......*


 :h5::rimshot:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *DAMN RAIN.....*:machinegun:....OK HOMIE.....I HOPE IT DONT RAIN....


 :boink:


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

just coming through to show my homeboys the wicked ridaz some love,...VINO THE VOICE P.R.
































HERE SOME PICS I TOOK A WHILE AGO, THE COLLAGE WAS AT SONICE A FEW FRIDAYS AGO, ONE LOVE HOMIES


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


alwayzonurmind said:


> just coming through to show my homeboys the wicked ridaz some love,...VINO THE VOICE P.R.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ THE HAPZ WICKED RIDAZ.......U READY FOR FRIDAY..IF IT DONT RAIN.....SONICZ HOMIE..YUP....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WUTZ THE HAPZ WICKED RIDAZ.......U READY FOR FRIDAY..IF IT DONT RAIN.....SONICZ HOMIE..YUP....:nicoderm:



_AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DAMN RAIN........:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

bump.............


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*NO RAIN IS EXPECTED ON FRIDAY.....SO BE READY FOR SONICZ....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ......SONICZ....FRIDAY....GONNA BE A GOOD DAY.....:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ......SONICZ....FRIDAY....GONNA BE A GOOD DAY.....:nicoderm:


YUP YUP......_YEE!_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

EVERYONE HAVE A GOOD THANKSGIVING.....AND DONT DRINK TO MUCH.....ENJOY THE TURKEY....CARNITAS...RIBS..OR WHATEVER U HAVE.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ....SONICZ TONITE.....YUP..NO RAIN....LETZ ROLL..LOW N SLOW....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT SONICZ LASTNITE......YUP....


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

sonics tonight. y only fridays/


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hellrazr209 said:


> sonics tonight. y only fridays/


*WUTZ UP....YEA WE KICK IT SOMETIMES ON SATURDAYS.......WEVE KICKED IT THERE ON SUNDAYS TOO BEFORE.....BUT..YEA SAT..WOULD BE KOO TOO....UNLESS THERES A A CARSHOW GOING ON....*:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

WHATS UP OSCAR :wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> WHATS UP OSCAR :wave:


*WUTZ UP HOMIE....WHERE U BEEN.....IS IS TOO COLD FOR U GUYS AT SONICZ.....*:roflmao:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *WUTZ UP HOMIE....WHERE U BEEN.....IS IS TOO COLD FOR U GUYS AT SONICZ.....* HELL YEA FUCK THE COLD :rofl:
> :rofl: NAWW JUSS BEEN TO BUSY BRO :rofl: :finger::x:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

_WUTZ UP LOWRIDERZ....WHERE U AT....MAKE SUM PINCHE NOISE....._


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SONICZ ..TOMORROW........YUP....GET READY..WICKED RIDAZ....AND ALL LOWRIDERZ WHO WANNA CHECK IT OUT.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> SONICZ ..TOMORROW........YUP....GET READY..WICKED RIDAZ....AND ALL LOWRIDERZ WHO WANNA CHECK IT OUT.....




:boink:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WEATHER IS GOOD! YALL ON FOR TONITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A FIRME TIME AT SONICZ YESTERDAY......YUP....AND THEN THE CRUIZ AFTER.....LOW N SLOW......WICKED RIDAZ..STYLE....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TO THE PINCHE TOP..WICKED RIDAZ.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SONICZ....MANANA....BE THERE.....LOW N SLOW.....WICKED RIDAZ...NOR CAL CAR CLUB


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP, WICKED RIDAZ,,,,U GUYZ READY TO CRUIZ TO SONICZ....BRING YUR COATZ.....ITZ BRRRRRRRCOLD,,,,BUT FUCK IT,,,,,WE AINT SCARED OF A LIL COLD,,,,CRUIZIN LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ,,,,


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TO THE PINCHE TOP..


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

IS IT CRACKN OUT EVERY FRIDAY FOR SURE I WAS THINK OF GOIN OUT IN MY LOLO I GOT WORK OUT THERE BUT LIVE FRESNO...NEW TO THE TOWN...


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

It's getting cold but there is always some of us out there


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:loco::roflmao::biggrin: WHAT5 UP SAM BAM


hellrazr209 said:


> It's getting cold but there is always some of us out there


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wats up jr u kno wats up we stay riding lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> IS IT CRACKN OUT EVERY FRIDAY FOR SURE I WAS THINK OF GOIN OUT IN MY LOLO I GOT WORK OUT THERE BUT LIVE FRESNO...NEW TO THE TOWN...


*COME OUT FRIDAY HOMIE.....JUST WEAR A GOOD COAT.....WE OUT THERE EVERY FRIDAY....UNLESS IT RAINS.....COME KICK IT.....HAVE A GOOD TIME....DOING .LOW N SLOW......*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *COME OUT FRIDAY HOMIE.....JUST WEAR A GOOD COAT.....WE OUT THERE EVERY FRIDAY....UNLESS IT RAINS.....COME KICK IT.....HAVE A GOOD TIME....DOING .LOW N SLOW......*


i mite be out ther friday....


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

Come out homie it would b nice to meet u. Just remember to bring a snow jacket lol jk it's not that cold


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TO THE PINCHE TOP....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Is it going to be crackin tonight..wht time..wht streets is it on....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Is it going to be crackin tonight..wht time..wht streets is it on....


MCHENRY AVE AND ORANGEBURG.....COME DOWN NEXT TIME....


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

Some of u are out there Saturday to


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP..WICKED RIDAZ....ITZ FRIDAY.....SONICZ..TONITE.....AND BRING YUR PINCHE COATZ ..CAUSE ITZ GONNA BE KINDA COLD...........SO GET THE LOWRIDERZ READY.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP...WE HAD A FIRME TIME LAST NITE AT SONICZ....IT WAS COLD.....BUT FUCK IT...WE WERE THERE......ALONG WITH FAMILY FIRST...LUXURIOS....BORN2RYDE....AZTECAZ.....AND ALL THE SOLO RIDAZ WHO SHOWED UP....LOW N SLOW HOMIE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ....FAMILIA......WELL......ITZ JAN 2012..AND WE STILL DOING SONICZ.....ITZ COLD BUT IT AINT RAINING.....SO WE STILL KEEPING IT..LOW N SLOW....WE AINT SCARED OF THE COLD.....WE RIDE HOMIEZ....:nicoderm:


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

Waz up wicked ones...happy late new years..well im sorry to say that The Grinch wont make an appearance this friday....its at da shop gettin a makeover but ill be there wt da other caddy hittin switches.... riding low and slow..doing it wicked style que no....ttpt homies


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SONICZ..TONITE.....LETZ DO THIZ....WICKED RIDAZ......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

sick been wanting to go


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

yup yup:thumbsup:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> sick been wanting to go


WE THERE EVERY FRIDAY.....SO COME ON DOWN BRO......I WANNA SEE THE 68....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. COMING FROM SAC CAN I GET SOME DIRECTIONS PLZ FROM 99 OR I-5


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN C.C. COMING FROM SAC CAN I GET SOME DIRECTIONS PLZ FROM 99 OR I-5


99 south


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN C.C. COMING FROM SAC CAN I GET SOME DIRECTIONS PLZ FROM 99 OR I-5


99 SOUTH....TAKE THE BRIGGSMORE EXIT....MAKE A LEFT.....AND STAY ON BRIGGSMORE TILL U HIT MCHENRY AVE....TURN RIGHT....AND SONICS IS TO YOUR RIGHT......OR CALL ME..209-324-8443


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PINCHE RAIN....:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WELL WICKED RIDAZ....LOOKZ LIKE WE BEING RAINED OUT.....SO GET YOUR LOW LOWS READY FOR THE NEXT DRY FRIDAY..YUP..


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*Im Half Native American I should of did the rain dance today maybe it would of stop the rain*:run:*...Pinche rain*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> *Im Half Native American I should of did the rain dance today maybe it would of stop the rain*:run:*...Pinche rain*:machinegun:


:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:..SONICZ....FRIDAY


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT HOMIES


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GONNA BE A GOOD DAY FRIDAY FOR SONICZ.....YUP.......LETS DO THIZ ..WICKED RIDAZ....LOW N SLOW....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ARE THE WICKED RIDAZ COMING TO THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK IN STOCKTON SUNDAY uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> ARE THE WICKED RIDAZ COMING TO THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK IN STOCKTON SUNDAY uffin:


YUP....SOME HAVE TO WORK....BUT SOME OF US WILL BE THERE.....HOW BOUT LAY M LOW ROLLIN THRU SONICZ FRIDAY....:dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP....SOME HAVE TO WORK....BUT SOME OF US WILL BE THERE.....HOW BOUT LAY M LOW ROLLIN THRU SONICZ FRIDAY....:dunno:


 im working in the bay friday and saturday but we are go hit it one of these fridays and we probley come threw with about 15 cars we dont wont to come full force other wise it wont be no parking for no one else lol:dunno:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> im working in the bay friday and saturday but we are go hit it one of these fridays and we probley come threw with about 15 cars we dont wont to come full force other wise it wont be no parking for no one else lol:dunno:


KOO....EVEN IF ITS ONE CHAPTER....ROLL THRU.....WE THERE EVERY FRIDAY.....TRUST ME....THERES ROOM......FOR ABOUT 50 CARS......WE DO CINCO DE MAYO THERE...AND U KNOW HOW MANY MEXICANZ COME OUT THAT DAY....:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> KOO....EVEN IF ITS ONE CHAPTER....ROLL THRU.....WE THERE EVERY FRIDAY.....TRUST ME....THERES ROOM......FOR ABOUT 50 CARS......WE DO CINCO DE MAYO THERE...AND U KNOW HOW MANY MEXICANZ COME OUT THAT DAY....:roflmao::roflmao:


 LOL YOU STUPID FOR THIS REPLY ABOUT HOW MANY MEXICANZ COME OUT LOL :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY THE WEB SITE ISNT SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON ITS LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA JAN 29TH THATS THE SITE TO POST ON NOT SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON ROUGE uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOL YOU STUPID FOR THIS REPLY ABOUT HOW MANY MEXICANZ COME OUT LOL :roflmao::roflmao:


:nicoderm::roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:machinegun:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP HAD A FIRME TIME AT SONICZ .AGAIN..YUP.....THEY EVEN RECORDED US FOR THIS RAP VIDEO.....WHAT A TRIP....AS LONG AS SONICZ IS THERE....WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE EVERY FRIDAY.....YUP..LOW N SLOW..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ..ITZ FRIDAY......SONICZ TONITE....LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

c u guys in awhile


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I give you guys credit, out there every Friday nite, do the damm thing , Z from Hawaii!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

rickschaf said:


> I give you guys credit, out there every Friday nite, do the damm thing , Z from Hawaii!!


YUP UNLESS IT RAINS.....BUT WE STILL RIDE....WICKED RIDAZ.....T T P T....


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP UNLESS IT RAINS.....BUT WE STILL RIDE....WICKED RIDAZ.....T T P T....


 AND THAT IS WHAT YOU GUYS DO YOU GUYS RODE IN TO STOCKTON AS IF IT WAS AROUND THE CORNER AND NOT 28 MILES AWAY AND WITH OUT YOU FOUNDER NOW THATS WHAT RIDERS DO THEY HIT THE FREEWAY WITH OR WITH OUT THE PRES OF THE CLUB A JOHNNY I JUST GOT BACK FROM RENO TODAY AND I ANSWERD YOUR QUESTION ON WHY I SWITCHED THE PARK FOR THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK IN STOCKTON ON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK AND IM SURE YOU WILL AGREE ROUGE uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> AND THAT IS WHAT YOU GUYS DO YOU GUYS RODE IN TO STOCKTON AS IF IT WAS AROUND THE CORNER AND NOT 28 MILES AWAY AND WITH OUT YOU FOUNDER NOW THATS WHAT RIDERS DO THEY HIT THE FREEWAY WITH OR WITH OUT THE PRES OF THE CLUB A JOHNNY I JUST GOT BACK FROM RENO TODAY AND I ANSWERD YOUR QUESTION ON WHY I SWITCHED THE PARK FOR THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK IN STOCKTON ON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK AND IM SURE YOU WILL AGREE ROUGE uffin:


YUP..THANX HOMIE....YEA I AGREE..GOOD CHOICE..SAFETY FOR THE KIDS....:thumbsup:BIG ANT HAD TO WORK..BUT HE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THERE IN FEB


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SLAMZ A BEER....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ....TOMORROW IS FRIDAY...AND ITS GONNA BE A FIRME DAY.....SEE U ALL AT SONICZ....YUP....LOW N SLOW....ALL DAY....EVERY PINCHE DAY....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ....TOMORROW IS FRIDAY...AND ITS GONNA BE A FIRME DAY.....SEE U ALL AT SONICZ....YUP....LOW N SLOW....ALL DAY....EVERY PINCHE DAY....


 _*YOU KNOW IT...*_:h5:*...TTPT...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ITZ FRIDAY.....LETZ DO THIZ....SONICZ..TONITE.... WICKED RIDAZ....TTPT....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*Sonics Tonight*


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> *Sonics Tonight*


 AND THATS WHAT LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI DID ROAD AT DAWN AND SHOULD UP KICKING WITH YOU FELLOWS AND HAD A GOOD TIME CHOPPING IT UP WITH YOU FELLOWS O YEAH AND CANT FOR GET MY BOY FROM LUX AND PARTNER WITH THAT CLEAN ASS 68 uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> AND THATS WHAT LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI DID ROAD AT DAWN AND SHOULD UP KICKING WITH YOU FELLOWS AND HAD A GOOD TIME CHOPPING IT UP WITH YOU FELLOWS O YEAH AND CANT FOR GET MY BOY FROM LUX AND PARTNER WITH THAT CLEAN ASS 68 uffin:


*YEAAA BUDDDY*:h5:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*SONICZ WAS POPPING TO DAY..TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY*:thumbsup:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


 Eddie came all the way from L.A. str8 Wicked Ridding it L.A. to Modesto :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ.....JOHNNY CHINGAZ IN THE PINCHE HOUSE....


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

4 DAYS LEFT FELLOWS SO LET ANT NO YOU GUYS ARE COMING WITH OR WITH OUT HIM LOL uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> 4 DAYS LEFT FELLOWS SO LET ANT NO YOU GUYS ARE COMING WITH OR WITH OUT HIM LOL uffin:


IM SURE HES GOING....CAUSE WE WICKED RIDAZ.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

My car is down but I will be there with the fam.What time do you guys roll out


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

billjack said:


> My car is down but I will be there with the fam.What time do you guys roll out


AROUND 12


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT SONICZ TONITE.....LATIN STYLE.....SANGRE LATINA...AZTECAZ CC....AND ALL THE SOLO RIDAZ THAT CAME THRU......GOOD SEEING U GUYZ.....NOW WE GONNA HIT UP STOCKTONE ON SUNDAY....LETS SEE WHAT SMILEY HAS TO SAY....


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME AT SONICZ TONITE.....LATIN STYLE.....SANGRE LATINA...AZTECAZ CC....AND ALL THE SOLO RIDAZ THAT CAME THRU......GOOD SEEING U GUYZ.....NOW WE GONNA HIT UP STOCKTONE ON SUNDAY....LETS SEE WHAT SMILEY HAS TO SAY....


 YOU ALREADY NO ROUGE ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

O JOHNNY BOY IF THE WEATHER IS RITE YOU WILL SEE ME IN MODESTO NEXT FRIDAY NITE AND IM GO SEE IF CADZ 2 ENVY IS WILLING TO HIT THE FREEWAY WITH ME CUZ IF THEY DON,T HAVE PLANS THEY WILL ALONG WITH RAGZ 2 ENVY uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> O JOHNNY BOY IF THE WEATHER IS RITE YOU WILL SEE ME IN MODESTO NEXT FRIDAY NITE AND IM GO SEE IF CADZ 2 ENVY IS WILLING TO HIT THE FREEWAY WITH ME CUZ IF THEY DON,T HAVE PLANS THEY WILL ALONG WITH RAGZ 2 ENVY uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YEA WE KNOW ITZ COLD NOW AND MOST CLUBS WONT BRING THER CARZ OUT....BUT WEATHER SHOULD START GETTING BETTER IN MARCH OR MIDDLE OF MARCH....AND WE APPRECIATE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ WHO HAVE CAME OUT..EVEN IN THE COLD....MUCH LOVE ....WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL CAR CLUB.....T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT SONICZ....HAD A GOOD TURNOUT.....YUP.....NOT BAD WHEN ITZ COLD....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ..LOWRIDER BIKE CLUB


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC....FAMILIA......LOW N SLOW.....WE RIDE..WE DONT HIDE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Where are all those wicked riderz @ ......all my boys are here and you guys are M.IA.


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

I WAS THERE FRIDAY. . NOW WAITING FOR SUNDAY FOR SLM. . YEP YEP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> T T P T


 A ROUGE YOU GUYS MAKING THE RUN WITH US MARCH 31ST TO THE BAY IF SO JOHNNY GET MY NUMBER FROM ANT AND HIT ME ON MY CELL ROUGE uffin:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

WICKED RIDAZ TO THE PINCHE TOP AND FUCK THE HATTER


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RUBEN DID U STAY IN HOLLISTER.....:dunno:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A ROUGE YOU GUYS MAKING THE RUN WITH US MARCH 31ST TO THE BAY IF SO JOHNNY GET MY NUMBER FROM ANT AND HIT ME ON MY CELL ROUGE uffin:


OK..KOO....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

RUBEN DID U STAY IN HOLLISTER.....:dunno:
NA WENT STR8 HOME.HAD A GRATE TIME WITH YOU WICKED FAM AT THE SLM SHOW.TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

towboss said:


> Where are all those wicked riderz @ ......all my boys are here and you guys are M.IA.


DAMN....DID U TAKE YUR 64 THERE....:dunno:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TO THE PINCHE TOP


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

U NEVER KNOW WHO SHOWS UP AT SONICZ..HERE WE HAVE A WHOLE BUNCH OF FRENCH TOURISTS..TRIPPING OUT ON THE LOW LOWZ....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> :drama:


DWUTZ UP RUBEN....SAVE THE DRAMA FOR YUR..........


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> DWUTZ UP RUBEN....SAVE THE DRAMA FOR YUR..........


_*???*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*???*_


U POSTED THAT DRAMA THING.....:drama:..


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


 JOHNNY CHINGAZ THIS SMILEY HIT ME ON MY CELL 916 470 1181 HIT ME UP ROUGE uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> JOHNNY CHINGAZ THIS SMILEY HIT ME ON MY CELL 916 470 1181 HIT ME UP ROUGE uffin:


:thumbsup:..HIT U UP TOMORROW..KOO


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:inout:_*TTPT*_


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

:rofl: he said tommorrow :rofl: lol :nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> :nicoderm:


GET YUR WHITEWALLZ READY VATO.....THE WHITER THE BETTER......


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GET YUR WHITEWALLZ READY VATO.....THE WHITER THE BETTER......


*what you trying to say my whitewalls not clean???*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*OK. SONICZ. TONITE. YUP. LETZ DO THIZ. WICKED RIDAZ. LOW N SLOW. *_:yes:


----------



## MYNICE (Dec 5, 2011)

Whats it look like tonight guys?!?


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

MYNICE said:


> Whats it look like tonight guys?!?


 LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER CAME THEW WE ROLLED IN KINDA LITE TONIGHT 6 DEEP AND THE LOT WAS KINDA FULL TONIGHT WAS A DAM GOOD NITE IF YOU DID,NT MAKE IT HOPEFULLY WE SEE YOU GUYS IN LINE SAT IF YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT ALRITE ROUGE HAD A GOOD TOME KICKING IT WITH THE MODESTO RIDERS TONITE UNTIL NEXT TIME KEEP IT LOW N SLOW LOL uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WHERE IS THOSE PIC J.C LOLuffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY C YOU MUST HAVE WENT IT A COMA WHEN YOU GOT TO THE HOUSE WOW WHAT A NITE A GOOD TURN OUT WILL DO THAT TO YOU ROUGE LOL uffin:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER CAME THEW WE ROLLED IN KINDA LITE TONIGHT 6 DEEP AND THE LOT WAS KINDA FULL TONIGHT WAS A DAM GOOD NITE IF YOU DID,NT MAKE IT HOPEFULLY WE SEE YOU GUYS IN LINE SAT IF YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT ALRITE ROUGE HAD A GOOD TOME KICKING IT WITH THE MODESTO RIDERS TONITE UNTIL NEXT TIME KEEP IT LOW N SLOW LOL uffin:


:h5:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WHERE IS THOSE PIC J.C LOLuffin:


_*LETS SEE THEM PIC'S PEOPLES....*_:nicoderm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*LETS SEE THEM PIC'S PEOPLES....*_:nicoderm:


 WELL I AGREE PIMPIN uffin:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Was gonna roll out over there last night but it got kinda late and didn't know how long all you homies chilled out there for. Hopefully this friday i can roll on out there meet some of you and check out other rides. I'm not juiced yet tho lol. Hope to see all of you hopefully this next upcoming friday.


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Also around what time do all of you roll up at sonic?


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

CaliLiving said:


> Also around what time do all of you roll up at sonic?


*Get there around 6:30pm and stay there tell we feel like leaving to go cruzing or just head back home...last night we stayed tell 11:00pm*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CaliLiving said:


> Also around what time do all of you roll up at sonic?


YUP COME THRU NEXT FRIDAY....WE THERE FROM 7 TO WHENEVER..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

CaliLiving said:


> Was gonna roll out over there last night but it got kinda late and didn't know how long all you homies chilled out there for. Hopefully this friday i can roll on out there meet some of you and check out other rides. I'm not juiced yet tho lol. Hope to see all of you hopefully this next upcoming friday.


*All we care about is that you ride not hide..will see you next friday..or just show up everyone there is good people*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*TTPT FOR THE SONIC FAM...*_:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

IM GONNA HAVE TO HIT YUR GUY'S SPOT UP...SHIT GET OUT OF STOCKTON FOR A WHILE......LOOKS CALM OUT THERE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> IM GONNA HAVE TO HIT YUR GUY'S SPOT UP...SHIT GET OUT OF STOCKTON FOR A WHILE......LOOKS CALM OUT THERE.....:thumbsup:


COME CHECK IT OUT BRO....ITZ KOO OUT HERE....NO PROBLEMZ...EVERYONE GETS LONG....NO HASSELS BY THE POLICE....WE EVEN CRUIZE THRU DOWNTOWN AFTER SONICZ...LOWRIDER CARAVAN....LOW N SLOW....TELL THE OTHER STOCKTON CLUBS TOO....:wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> COME CHECK IT OUT BRO....ITZ KOO OUT HERE....NO PROBLEMZ...EVERYONE GETS LONG....NO HASSELS BY THE POLICE....WE EVEN CRUIZE THRU DOWNTOWN AFTER SONICZ...LOWRIDER CARAVAN....LOW N SLOW....TELL THE OTHER STOCKTON CLUBS TOO....:wave:


*SONICS FAM..TTPT..*:h5:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like you guys show some love out there! Might be rolling through in the next couple of weeks :thumbsup: !


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Minieme209 said:


> Looks like you guys show some love out there! Might be rolling through in the next couple of weeks :thumbsup: !


YUP....WE ALL ONE LOWRIDER FAMILY BRO....WE JUST WANNA GET LOWRIDING BACK TO THE WAY IT USTO BE....WE CANT LET IT DIE BY KEEPING CARS GARAGED....ONLY FOR SHOWS....CARS ARE MADE TO RIDE....NOT HIDE....YUP.....LOW N SLOW.....


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP....WE ALL ONE LOWRIDER FAMILY BRO....WE JUST WANNA GET LOWRIDING BACK TO THE WAY IT USTO BE....WE CANT LET IT DIE BY KEEPING CARS GARAGED....ONLY FOR SHOWS....CARS ARE MADE TO RIDE....NOT HIDE....YUP.....LOW N SLOW.....


SIMON Q SI HOMIE WICKED RIDAZ TO THE PINCHE TOP


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP....WE ALL ONE LOWRIDER FAMILY BRO....WE JUST WANNA GET LOWRIDING BACK TO THE WAY IT USTO BE....WE CANT LET IT DIE BY KEEPING CARS GARAGED....ONLY FOR SHOWS....CARS ARE MADE TO RIDE....NOT HIDE....YUP.....LOW N SLOW.....


:yes::yes:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP....WE ALL ONE LOWRIDER FAMILY BRO....WE JUST WANNA GET LOWRIDING BACK TO THE WAY IT USTO BE....WE CANT LET IT DIE BY KEEPING CARS GARAGED....ONLY FOR SHOWS....CARS ARE MADE TO RIDE....NOT HIDE....YUP.....LOW N SLOW.....


:yes:


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

yup dats right we ride we dont hide que no....wicked ridaz ttpt :machinegun:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*THATS THE WICKED SHIT BOOOYYYY..*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> *THATS THE WICKED SHIT BOOOYYYY..*


YUP SOON PURPLE PASSION WILL BE RIGHT THERE BESIDEZ U GUYZ.....DOING IT WICKED STYLE ....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HOPEFULLY IT DONT RAIN ON FRIDAY....GONNA HIT UP SONICZ .YUP....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> COME CHECK IT OUT BRO....ITZ KOO OUT HERE....NO PROBLEMZ...EVERYONE GETS LONG....NO HASSELS BY  THE POLICE....WE EVEN CRUIZE THRU DOWNTOWN AFTER SONICZ...LOWRIDER CARAVAN....LOW N SLOW....TELL THE OTHER STOCKTON CLUBS TOO....:wave:


koo


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ....ITZ A NICE FRIDAY FOR SONICZ......LETZ DO THIZ....GET YUR RIDEZ READY AND GET READY TO CRUIZ.LOW N SLOW....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WE HAD A FIRME TIME AT SONICZ.....YUP....MUCH LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ WHO SHOWED UP.....MOTOWN CLASSICS....FAMILY FIRST..CALI DREAMZ..LUXURIOUS..SANGRE LATINA..LATIN STYLE..AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERZ ..YUP THEN WE ALL CRUIZED THRU DOWNTOWN....YUP..LOW N SLOW


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ.....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP WICKED RIDAZ...ITZ GONNA BE A FIRME FRIDAY AT SONICZ....THE GOOD WEATHER IS HERE....LETZ DO THIZ.....SO GET THE RIDEZ READY.....AND GET READY TO ENJOY THE NITE....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LETZ DO THIZ....TOMORROW....SONICZ....NEED ALL PLAQUEZ THERE...LOW N SLOW IS HOW WE ROLL.....WICKED RIDAZ....T T P T....:guns:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*SONICZ TOMORROW YEAAAA BUDDDY...*_:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

On my way Sangre Latina.....TTPT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

Had a good time, till next time. Just got back to STOCKTONE now its time to crack open a cold on.
TTPT!!!!!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

IZZYS68 said:


> Had a good time, till next time. Just got back to STOCKTONE now its time to crack open a cold on.
> TTPT!!!!!!!


 A ROUGE YOU SHOULD HAVE SAID SOMTHING TO LAY M LOW THAT YOU WAS LEAVING AND WE WOULD ROLLED BACK WITH YOU THAT WAY YOU WOULD,NT HAVE BEN ON THE FREEWAY SOLO uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Sangre Latina said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT SONICZ....MUCH LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ WHO CAME OUT AND HAD A GOOD TIME.....ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILY..YUP.....LOOKING GOOD TONITE.....


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME AT SONICZ....MUCH LOVE TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ WHO CAME OUT AND HAD A GOOD TIME.....ONE BIG LOWRIDER FAMILY..YUP.....LOOKING GOOD TONITE.....


 IT WAS CRACKING LAST NITE I CAN SAY THAT WELL YOU NO ITS GOING DOWN IN STOCKTON THE FIRST FRIDAY IN MAY AT SONIC BURGERS IT WILL BE ABOUT 100 CARS IN THE CITY OF STOCKTON HOPE TO SEE YOU FELLOWS OUT HERE uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


SHIT LOOKS WET...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:wow::naughty:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ THE HAPZ.....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DAMN I HEARD ITZ GONNA RAIN FRIDAY......:facepalm::banghead:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*SEE YALL THERE...*_:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

FUTURE LOWRIDERZ


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DAMN ....:machinegun::machinegun:RAIN.......NO SONICZ TONITE.....:banghead:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:inout:_*DAM..*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## vinncev78 (Sep 5, 2008)

orale!!!!!! das my carnals red camero looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

vinncev78 said:


> orale!!!!!! das my carnals red camero looking good :thumbsup:


WHEREZ YUR RIDE..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SHOULD HAVE PERFECT WEATHER FOR SONICZ ON FRIDAY......LETZ DO THIZ....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ MODESTO..WILL BE HAVING A MEMORIAL CRUIZE ON FRIDAY APRIL 20..AT 9 AM..FOR THE OFFICER WHO WAS KILLED AND THE CIVILIAN..WHILE EVICTING THAT GUY....WE WILL MEET AT FOODMAX ON PRESCOTT AT 8 AM.....ANY QUESTION CALL _*OSCAR AT (209)324-8443 OR BIG ANT AT (209)735-1270*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

FRIDAY IS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY FOR US....SONICZ LETZ DO THIZ.......:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ITZ FRIDAY..LETZ DO THIZ....WICKED RIDAZ.....T T P T....SONICZ TONITE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MISS MY 66 SS IMPALA.....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*your 68 shitting on that 66...*_:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*your 68 shitting on that 66...*_:yes:


NAW I LIKE THE 66....


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

Dam you guys are out there reppin modesto friday and saturday night like we used to do, I used to be out there in my kandy thunderbird reppin USO modesto and then my monte carlo. Now I'm working on a 64 2dr ht.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

1downkat said:


> Dam you guys are out there reppin modesto friday and saturday night like we used to do, I used to be out there in my kandy thunderbird reppin USO modesto and then my monte carlo. Now I'm working on a 64 2dr ht.


YUP IVE BEEN REPPING SINCE THE 80s HOMIE.....LOW N SLOW IS HOW WE ROLL.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T T P....


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

1downkat said:


> Dam you guys are out there reppin modesto friday and saturday night like we used to do, I used to be out there in my kandy thunderbird reppin USO modesto and then my monte carlo. Now I'm working on a 64 2dr ht.


whats up Brandon long time no see homie, its sammy


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*Sonic's on Cinco De Mayo *_


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

i love the colors on your ride papabear209 (if that's your ride).... i had a euro back in the day with that same color scheme..... great minds think alike ;o)


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

coachduce said:


> i love the colors on your ride papabear209 (if that's your ride).... i had a euro back in the day with that same color scheme..... great minds think alike ;o)


YUP..THATZ HIZ RIDE..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<font size="5">


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

SANGRE LATINA Stockton .cc. is rolling through tonight, ready to burn some gasolina.....TTPT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*Sonic's on Cinco De Mayo *_


WE HAD IT CRACKING CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

IZZYS68 said:


> SANGRE LATINA Stockton .cc. is rolling through tonight, ready to burn some gasolina.....TTPT


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

,,MEET HER LIVE ..AT OUR CARSHOW..JUNE 3RD


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

EVERY FRIDAY HOMIES


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GET READY FOR FRIDAYZ AT SONICZ......LOW N SLOW....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JUST GOT HOME FROM SONICZ..HAD A FIRME TIME WITH THE WICKED FAMILIA....AND ALL WHO SHOWED UP TONITE......SANGRE LATINA CC..CALI DREAMS..CC..IMPALAS..CC..LUXURIOUS..CC..MOTOWN CLASSICS..CC..AND ALL SOLO RIDAZ..:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> JUST GOT HOME FROM SONICZ..HAD A FIRME TIME WITH THE WICKED FAMILIA....AND ALL WHO SHOWED UP TONITE......SANGRE LATINA CC..CALI DREAMS..CC..IMPALAS..CC..LUXURIOUS..CC..MOTOWN CLASSICS..CC..AND ALL SOLO RIDAZ..:thumbsup:


*DON'T FORGET SUPREMES C.C. SHOWED UP TAMBIEN!!!!!*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> *DON'T FORGET SUPREMES C.C. SHOWED UP TAMBIEN!!!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

towboss said:


> :wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

EVERY FRIDAY CRUIZING


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

~New Sunday Night Oldies Show in the 831~

5pm-12am on 1200AM KYAA OLDIES RADIO

The only LIVE Sunday Night Oldies Show in Central Cali! 

We only play oldies the listeners request, ONLY!

---> https://www.facebook.com/RadioKYAA <--- Check out last Sundays show on facebook! 

WE HAVE TONS OF LISTENERS FROM THE 831!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GET READY FOR JUNE 3RD


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

......GET READY FOR JUNE 3RD.....OUR FIRME CARSHOW......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

This Friday 3x Lowrider of the year STRICKY BUSINESS will be at sonics in Modesto for Graffiti Night


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Heard u guys are gna be doin it live this weekend..see u there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GET READY FOR FRIDAY NITE AT SONICZ....GONNA BE..ALL THE WAYYY LIVE..YUP.....DONT MISS OUT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

POSTING GRAFFITI NIGHT PICZ....IT WAS A FIRME NITE....ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOWED UP TO ENJOY THE CRUIZ....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ALMOST FRIDAY..GET YUR LOWRIDRZ READY.....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


DAYUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:fool2:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> DAYUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:fool2:


..YUP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

tagged up, insured up, charged up, and ready to ride


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ncridahz said:


> View attachment 497537
> 
> tagged up, insured up, charged up, and ready to ride


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

6 MORE DAYS


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats crackin on 4th of July out there I'll be in Motown on that weekend


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

559karlo said:


> Whats crackin on 4th of July out there I'll be in Motown on that weekend


SONICZ ON FRIDAY....COME CHECK IT OUT..:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> SONICZ ON FRIDAY....COME CHECK IT OUT..:biggrin:


Yup yup


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

559karlo said:


> Yup yup


BRING A HOPPER


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HMMMMMMM..MAYBE ONE FRIDAY..WE SHOULD HAVE A HOPPING CONTEST....CASH PRIZE..TROPHY........STAY TUNED LOWRIDERZ....:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> BRING A HOPPER


Who's going to be there with a hopper ?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

559karlo said:


> Who's going to be there with a hopper ?


WELL .. IM THINKING OF A HOP CONTEST.....ONE FRIDAY..GOTTA WORK OUT THE DETAILS....BUT WE ALWAYS WELCOME A HOPPER....PUT ON A LIL SHOW FOR THE CROWD....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T .....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

FOR THE LADIEZ.....


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

What's good this weekend any shiws


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Sancho209 said:


> What's good this weekend any shiws


NOT SURE BRO...THATZ WHAT I WANNA KNOW.....IS WHATZ HAPPENING THIS WEEKND......BUT I WILL FIND OUT.....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Big hop in the bay at Sam's burgers Saturday 1pm till????


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ITZ FRIDAY....GET THE LOWRIDERZ READY FOR SONICZ .TONITE..BE THERE....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T ....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GET READY FOR FRIDAY..SONICZ.....:biggrin:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MY MOMZ CHILLIN .. BIG SAL FAMILY FIRST CC .. CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT CARWASH..MUCH LOVE.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MY MOMZ CHILLIN IN FRONT OF JOSES MONTE..THANKS NITE LIFE CC FOR SUPPORT AT CARWASH....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TO THE PINCHE TOPP....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 15th ANNIVERSARY BBQ 
AUGUST 11TH 2012
@WOODWARD PARK in MANTECA Ca.*









*COME AND CELEBRATE 15 YEARS WITH OUR FAMILY WITH A DAY OF GETTING TOGETHER, RELAXIN & REMINISING WITH FRIEND & FAMILYS*
FOOD chicken, burgers, dogs, and hot links(WHILE IT LASTS)
RAFFLES prizes & 50/50
JUMP HOUSE for the kids(TBA)


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GET READY FOR OCT 6.....4TH STREET PARK IN MODESTO..GONNA BE A LOWRIDER FEST:biggrin:..YUP..FLYER COMING SOON....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

You guys gonna be out at sonics in Mo~Town this Friday 08/03/12 ?? and if so, from what time to what time ? Thinking about taking a lil dip out there,,


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

52hrdtp said:


> You guys gonna be out at sonics in Mo~Town this Friday 08/03/12 ?? and if so, from what time to what time ? Thinking about taking a lil dip out there,,


YUP..ROUND 8 OCLOCK..SEE U THERE HOMIE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS C.C will be there!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

fatboy209 said:


> UntouchableS C.C will be there!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

Which sonics is it at?


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Mchenery


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

*If you want your flyer to pop an professional done, hit up these guys at C&I DESIGNS (209) 495-8541 they do good business. Professional work at a reasonable price. Don't let you flyer under sell your event. Get it done by these vatos!

I got some work done with C& I DESIGNS and their work is one off. Hit em up ask for Isaac 

Contact Info:

C&I Designs 
209-495-8541*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

Up for sale "1962 IMPALA SS" TRUE Super Sport!.clean title..pink in hand....This is a frame off fully restored ride..NO B.S.,,,,NEW PPG all black paint...cut and rubbed,,,,NEW interior less then 2 months old....ALL STAINLESS Been redipped INSIDE & OUT INCLUDING BUMPERS .body work and shaved side moldings.NEW exhaust from headers to the back....NEW body bushings ..Converted to front disk brake with NEW brake booster...NEW painless wire harnes threw the whole car..all windows are clean & no cracks.. NEW Flaming River tilt chrome steering column & a Lokar floor shifter.....rebuilt 350 motor & 350 Turbo Tranny runs perfect. New set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke with new tires,,,.stereo consists of ZAPCO BOARD,,, 4-6X9 4 ways...& 2 L3 Kicker comps that sounds super clean..This car is FLAWLESS!!!! So NO tire kickers,,NO low ballers, NO dreamers,,and NO Joy Rides.......COME WITH CASH OR DONT EVEN COME!!!!!!!! please dont waste my time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $21K obo.out of state and out of country buyers are welcomed.. "THE ONLY TRADE CONSIDER IS A 1947 OR 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE...JUST AS CLEAN"......209-642-5868


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

52hrdtp said:


> Up for sale "1962 IMPALA SS" TRUE Super Sport!.clean title..pink in hand....This is a frame off fully restored ride..NO B.S.,,,,NEW PPG all black paint...cut and rubbed,,,,NEW interior less then 2 months old....ALL STAINLESS Been redipped INSIDE & OUT INCLUDING BUMPERS ..NEW exhaust from headers to the back....NEW body bushings ..Converted to front disk brake with NEW brake booster...NEW painless wire harnes threw the whole car..all windows are clean & no cracks.. NEW Flaming River tilt chrome steering column & a Lokar floor shifter.....rebuilt 350 motor & 350 Turbo Tranny runs perfect. New set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke with new tires,,,.stereo consists of ZAPCO BOARD,,, 4-6X9 4 ways...& 2 L3 Kicker comps that sounds super clean..This car is FLAWLESS!!!! So NO tire kickers,,NO low ballers, NO dreamers,,and NO Joy Rides.......COME WITH CASH OR DONT EVEN COME!!!!!!!! please dont waste my time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $21K obo.out of state and out of country buyers are welcomed.. "THE ONLY TRADE CONSIDER IS A 1947 OR 1948 CHEVY FLEETLINE...JUST AS CLEAN"......209-642-5868


WHY SELL IT BRO....:dunno:


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHY SELL IT BRO....:dunno:


My Tio has his eye on something else, So she gots to go,, Spread the Word Homie!


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Bad ass duece


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Dayummmmmmm:fool2:


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

townbizzness said:


> Bad ass duece


Gracias


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A FIRME TIME AT SONICZ..PICZ COMING SOON.....TO THE PINCHE TOP..WICKED RIDAZ..YUP..:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 15th ANNIVERSARY BBQ 
AUGUST 11TH 2012
@WOODWARD PARK in MANTECA Ca.
**10 am to 5 pm or whenever
**
From 99 North or South:
Take Hwy 120 west, exit Main St, Turn right on Main St, turn left on Woodward Rd. Park is located on right hand side.

From the Bay Area:
Take Hwy 120 East, exit Main St, turn left on Main St, turn left on Woodward Rd. Park is located on right hand side.

City of Manteca would appreciate no alcoholic beverages. Please act responsibly :biggrin:.









COME AND CELEBRATE 15 YEARS WITH OUR FAMILY WITH A DAY OF GETTING TOGETHER, RELAXIN & REMINISING WITH FRIEND & FAMILYS*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

.........bump for Muffin:town.....


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Who's towncar?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

townbizzness said:


> Who's towncar?


OUR MEMBER PETE


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Geting car ready for wicked Friday see all yall out there.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP WE OUT EVERY FRIDAY..R U DOWN TO RIDE....COME ON GENTE....TAKE THAT LOW LOW OUT THE GARAGE..AND COME JOIN US.....DONT LET LOWRIDING DIE....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

Q-VO FIRME TO TALK WITH U LAST NIGHT AT THE TACO TRUCKS .... U VATOS OUT THERE PUTING IT DOWN IN THE STREETS .... THATS WHATS UP	CANT WAIT TILL ME RIDE IS DONE AND IM ROLLING DOWN TOWN


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MR.1961 said:


> Q-VO FIRME TO TALK WITH U LAST NIGHT AT THE TACO TRUCKS .... U VATOS OUT THERE PUTING IT DOWN IN THE STREETS .... THATS WHATS UP CANT WAIT TILL ME RIDE IS DONE AND IM ROLLING DOWN TOWN


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

What time are you guys out their?couple of us planing to head out that way tonight….


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Had a good time last night. Good kicking it with you guys…..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TrueOGcadi said:


> Had a good time last night. Good kicking it with you guys…..


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

[h=2]MEMORIAL CARWASH Saturday, September 8th 2012 LAY M LOW CC MEMBER[/h] _







Memorial Carwash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man... a Fallen True Rider on 8/30/12_ Memorial car wash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man a true rider fallen on 8/30/2012
Saturday, September 8th 2012

Where: Quality Tires n Wheels
2537 Waterloo Rd
Stockton Ca. 
Time: 10 am until sun goes down for David.

Please come out and show your support in his family's time of need.

Your Support and Donations will be greatly appreciated.​


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Open house September 15Th. tacos & hot dogs till dark @ stacklifehydraulics.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Open house September 15Th. tacos & hot dogs till dark @ stacklifehydraulics.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED ELVIRA.......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Luxurious was the winner of the pedal car!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEs8WGGREVo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....:biggrin:


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 543825


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> View attachment 543825


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt for WICKED RIDAZ


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TO THE TOP HOMIES


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<font size="5">


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 4DATRUELOWRIDER$ (Jun 17, 2008)

Where's the sonic located @ streetz & time ? _thankz lowlow homiez..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

4DATRUELOWRIDER$ said:


> Where's the sonic located @ streetz & time ? _thankz lowlow homiez..


ON MCHENRY BLVD..TAKE DOWNTOWN MODESTO EXIT..TURN RIGHT ON I ST..TAKE IT TILL U HIT 9TH ST.. THEN A LEFT ON 9TH..THEN A QUICK RIGHT ON JST..JST TAKES  U TO MCHENRY BLVD..TRAVEL NORTH ON MCENRY..CORNER OF ORANGEBURG AND MCHENRY..:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## 4DATRUELOWRIDER$ (Jun 17, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ON MCHENRY BLVD..TAKE DOWNTOWN MODESTO EXIT..TURN RIGHT ON I ST..TAKE IT TILL U HIT 9TH ST.. THEN A LEFT ON 9TH..THEN A QUICK RIGHT ON JST..JST TAKES U TO MCHENRY BLVD..TRAVEL NORTH ON MCENRY..CORNER OF ORANGEBURG AND MCHENRY..:thumbsup:



_thankz homie..let's see when I take a cruise out there._al rato


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

4DATRUELOWRIDER$ said:


> _thankz homie..let's see when I take a cruise out there._al rato


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


GOOD DAY SACRAMENTO NEWS WILL BE THERE TOMORROW......:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

STOCK G-BODY REAR END WITH DRUMS AND SPRINGS AND BRAKES $80.00 NEED IT OUT OF GARAGE


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

OK..TOMORROW WE WILL BE THERE FOR OUR LAST FRIDAY OF THIS YEAR 2012......SO GET YUR LOW LOWS :biggrin: READY AND COME JOIN US AND HAVE A GOOD TIME....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GONNA BE COLD....BUT O WELL..LETZ DO THIZ......:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This looks firme


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A double cheeseburger once a week never hurt nobody...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> A double cheeseburger once a week never hurt nobody...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone going to be at sonics tonight?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SONICZ WILL BE HAPPENING AGAIN SOMETIME IN MARCH..WE ON WINTER BREAK....:biggrin:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT

I made an event for this on my facebook fan page, let me know if its ok or not thanks, "JLLP"

https://www.facebook.com/events/412463285504218/

Check out my fan page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmys-Low-Low-Production/118054378306882


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

KOO..NO PROBLEM.....


----------



## Rafeah (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah it does not matter.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

:fool2:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Are They going to be lowrider bikes? 

Jimmy's Low Low Production will try to make it out there one of these Fridays this year to film the scene..ill set up a date n ill let you guys know when am coming thru out there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Are They going to be lowrider bikes?
> 
> Jimmy's Low Low Production will try to make it out there one of these Fridays this year to film the scene..ill set up a date n ill let you guys know when am coming thru out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

[h=2]







San Jo Show & Shine Car Show [/h]*







 Sat. 6/15 Fathers Day Wknd*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP....ITZ TIME TO SHOW N SHINE...SONICZ..BE THERE..FRIDAY.....LETZ DO THIZ........


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Ready for sonics tonight


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

cool tonight is looking good for me ill swing bye and check it out.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Thats a dope ass pup! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djart81 said:


> Thats a dope ass pup! :thumbsup:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TTPT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


T.T.T.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Check this out, Hopefully this upcoming Friday there be alot of rides cause ill be shooting over there on Friday May 24th 2013 I'll be takin pictures and Filming the rides..Also does anyone know of any cheap hotel/motels near by Sonicz? 

For those don't know what i do, Click on the links below.....See all of you soon..:thumbsup: "Jimmy"*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*I'll be going on a road trip this upcoming weekend Starting Friday in Modesto,Ca Wicked Fridayz @ Sonicz Hosted by Wicked Ridaz Nor-Cal C.C. / Saturday Concord,Ca - Padrinos Califas C.C. Presents YV Sports Benefit Car Show / Sunday Sacramen...to,Ca - Socios C.C. 11th Annual Car Show..So ill be taking my 73 Monte Carlo Muscle Car which the body is not in good condition but the engine area is clean..ill will not be takin my 75 Lowrider cause am on a budget/low on money....:thumbsup:
-Jimmy-








*_*
*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*I'll be going on a road trip this upcoming weekend Starting Friday in Modesto,Ca Wicked Fridayz @ Sonicz Hosted by Wicked Ridaz Nor-Cal C.C. / Saturday Concord,Ca - Padrinos Califas C.C. Presents YV Sports Benefit Car Show / Sunday Sacramen...to,Ca - Socios C.C. 11th Annual Car Show..So ill be taking my 73 Monte Carlo Muscle Car which the body is not in good condition but the engine area is clean..ill will not be takin my 75 Lowrider cause am on a budget/low on money....:thumbsup:
> -Jimmy-
> 
> View attachment 648643
> ...


OK BRO....ILL SPREAD THE WORD AROUND TO THE OTHER CLUBS......


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

THanks, ill be posting your flyer on my fb this week and hopefully it will help out to bring everyone out there,..... Once the video is done, you could use it to show everyone how you guys do it in Modesto..... feel free to ask any request like a photo/video shot of your car club,banner,plaque,family,friends..etc....
Can't wait this friday..see all you soon..

-Jimmy-


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> THanks, ill be posting your flyer on my fb this week and hopefully it will help out to bring everyone out there,..... Once the video is done, you could use it to show everyone how you guys do it in Modesto..... feel free to ask any request like a photo/video shot of your car club,banner,plaque,family,friends..etc....
> Can't wait this friday..see all you soon..
> 
> -Jimmy-


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Robert84 said:


> View attachment 649412


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

One more day..ill be there..filmin all the rides and scene...also be taking pictures


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> One more day..ill be there..filmin all the rides and scene...also be taking pictures


YUP..DO YUR THING....U DO A FIRME JOB GETTING ALL THE LOWRIDERZ OF AZTLAN........:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Goodmorning..yuup ill be doing that tonight..thanks for the good feedback


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Goodmorning..yuup ill be doing that tonight..thanks for the good feedback


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

On my way..on 680 North see everyone from the 209 area soon:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

[h=5]_*Here's a photo Album from WICKED FRIDAYz at Modesto,Ca Sonics Drive In..Jimmy's Low Low Production is filming and taking more photos right now..stay tuned later on tonight or 2morow morning ill be uploading more photos.."JLLP" SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE 209 AREA..Click on the link below to view more photos.*_.https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741841.118054378306882&type=1&l=bdf13e8930 Big thanks to Wicked Ridaz Nor Cal C.C. for having me at this event[/h]


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> *Here's a photo Album from WICKED FRIDAYz at Modesto,Ca Sonics Drive In..Jimmy's Low Low Production is filming and taking more photos right now..stay tuned later on tonight or 2morow morning ill be uploading more photos.."JLLP" SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE 209 AREA..Click on the link below to view more photos..https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741841.118054378306882&type=1&l=bdf13e8930 Big thanks to Wicked Ridaz Nor Cal C.C. for having me at this event*
> 
> 
> View attachment 650242
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a photo from WICKED FRIDAYz at Modesto,Ca Sonics Drive In..This past Friday..That "JLLP" took


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Here's a photo from WICKED FRIDAYz at Modesto,Ca Sonics Drive In..This past Friday..That "JLLP" took
> 
> View attachment 651244
> View attachment 651245
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*more photos*_..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*more photos*_..
> View attachment 651432
> View attachment 651433
> View attachment 651434
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

T.T.T.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

lupe said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:machinegun:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:*Am working on the video right now, looking good so far....hopefully ill be done by this weekend..*:drama:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> :thumbsup:*Am working on the video right now, looking good so far....hopefully ill be done by this weekend..*:drama:


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here it is complete....Check it out N enjoy :thumbsup:....Share it N forward it....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Its FRIDAY N time for some 
WICKED FRIDAYZ KICK BACK IN MODESTO,CA Just got done with the video CHECK IT OUT - "If you are unable to watch it on your mobile phone "try using Desktop view/settings" on your mobile phone....Enjoy  "JLLP" 


knightbandit88 said:


> Here it is complete....Check it out N enjoy :thumbsup:....Share it N forward it....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Its FRIDAY N time for some
> WICKED FRIDAYZ KICK BACK IN MODESTO,CA Just got done with the video CHECK IT OUT - "If you are unable to watch it on your mobile phone "try using Desktop view/settings" on your mobile phone....Enjoy  "JLLP"


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## zodiac 66 (Jan 13, 2011)

What's up homies it's still jumping off out there what time do you guys gonna be out there this Friday??


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

zodiac 66 said:


> What's up homies it's still jumping off out there what time do you guys gonna be out there this Friday??


YUP..BETWEEN 7-8 PM


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

April 4 2014


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

